# Repaired Belly Pan



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

http://swanytoo.spaces.live.com/default.aspx?_c02_owner=1


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Looks great!!!

What did you use as the replacement panels?

Gary


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> Looks great!!!
> 
> What did you use as the replacement panels?
> 
> Gary


 FRP panels, fiberglass reinforced plastic.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Looks great Swany...nice work!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow, looks great! But boy are you gonna be pissed when that nice white FRP starts getting road crud on it !!


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice mod Swany! Looks better that from the factory...


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Very well done. Like the FRP panels -a much more long term solution.

Map Guy


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I always get "Page cannot be displayed" with Swany's pic posts??


----------



## E9E1CEF (Mar 1, 2007)

Great pics gives me a good idea of where things are located under the belly cover. Excellent job by the way.

CEF


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Very sweet Swany.


----------



## BullwinkleMoose (May 22, 2006)

Great Job, where do you get the panels. Do you charge by the hour or the job or is there enough money to get you to do it again?


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

BullwinkleMoose said:


> Great Job, where do you get the panels. Do you charge by the hour or the job or is there enough money to get you to do it again?


The panels came from a commercial trailer supplier but can be purchased at Home Depot. The job cost me about $700 all tolled. Not interested in doing it again right away unless you have a lot of money to spend. However my consulting fee for you would be pretty cheap.


----------



## Brew (Apr 27, 2007)

Thatâ€™s an awesome job Swany. My TT does not have a belly pan but I must admit they did a great job under there. Everything is painted nice and all the wiring was done right. All in conduit and screwed to the inside of the frame. I just wish they did that good of a job inside LOL. I have no water lines under the TT at all, they are all up inside. I was thinking of doing what you have done but also use Styrofoam insulation as I do some cold weather camping. I would then just run a couple of heating ducts under there to keep it warm.


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

z-family said:


> Great job Swany!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That bug in your signature almost fooled me.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Morgueman said:


> Great job Swany!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That bug in your signature almost fooled me.








[/quote]
The bug did make me look twice


----------

